# Do you look like any famous people? if so, pics pics pics :}



## walkawaysun09

It looks even more confirming when I have slightly longer hair, a green/olive shirt (I have one) and brown pants (also have some)...Yeah, and anyone else would think I was being serious MWAHAHAH!


----------



## firedell

Myhertiage always says these people:










Clauida Schiffer









Scarlett Johansson


I know MannyP said I looked like:









I get too many though.


----------



## Lucem

I look like that asian dude. 
yeah that one, the one in that movie. You know, the asian one.


----------



## susurration

I was told a few hours ago, that I look like Karen Gillan. I personally don't really see it. Perhaps in the face shape. 










I've also gotten 'kaylee' from serenity/dragonfly and a young Jane Asher. I see neither, perhaps a _little_ in this photo.


----------



## Macrosapien

Nasmoe said:


> My heritage said I look like this lady


Lol myheritage is some bullshit. When I do it I only seem to look like white guys... and sometimes... a puerto rican but I am as black as they come.

According to this I look like a woman, Jake Gyllenhaal, and an Asian guy the most










Edit Plus:









Meh, mycelebrity ... lol these are hilarious. Everytime I see tony danza's face in the face matches I laugh out loud.


----------



## Vaka

Wow...I did that My Heritage thing...I didn't get any matches -_-
Oh it sounds like crap anyway lol


----------



## murderegina

When Hilary Duff had dark hair, we look very similar. 



























In these pictures of her, we especially look alike. Other celebrities I've been told I resemble is Kendra Wilkinson if she had dark hair.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Nyx said:


> Wow...I did that My Heritage thing...I didn't get any matches -_-
> Oh it sounds like crap anyway lol


MyHeritage is weird. I get matched with everyone from random Asian and Indian celebrities to Alanis Morrisette, Celine Dion and Michael Jackson. That thing is pretty clueless. Haha. But it did match my best friend well. It said she looked like Emmy Rossum in several photos (she matched at like 96%) and their smiles are very similar.


----------



## Midnight Runner

No one has ever told me I look like a celebrity either.:crazy:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Man in the Box said:


> No one has ever told me I look like a celebrity either.:crazy:


Well... you look like a Man in the Box from Personality Cafe! Isn't that cool?


----------



## kiwigrl

I just did the heritage test as mentioned above and it said I was a 70% match to Christina Applegate, followed by 67% match to someone I never heard of who is the opposite of my colourings so they must just go by the face shape in your photo. Anyway, Christina Applegate was one of the ones people haev compared me to in the past.


----------



## INFPwn

People at school used to call me "Harry Potter". I got so fed up with it after a while that I wrote a Harry Potter parody with myself, my classmates and unflattering portrayals of my teachers in the main roles and posted it on my website. -_-" I find the comparison pretty lame tho. Male, glasses and dark, slightly long, messy hair = Harry Potter? Wut?

My cousin once said I looked slightly like John Travolta in Pulp Fiction. :crazy: Strangest comparison eva.


----------



## Malkav

In my senior yearbook picture I look a lot like Christian Bale from _American Psycho_... I just wish I just had the physique


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Sometimes I pretend that Ina Garten from Food Network is my fantasy mommy. What do you think?

Moi:









Ina:









Sometimes I get Elizabeth Taylor, usually from old men who lived through WW2, and sometimes Christina Ricci. I think it's maybe because we're all vaguely fat women (although Taylor and Ricci do their best to maintain their required Hollywood-thin physiques) with rather sullen faces and dark hair. ...I don't know. What do you think?

Me, out drinking with my friend Kat (I'm on the left):









Taylor:









Ricci:


----------



## Darkestblue

I've been told I look like this guy, lol.


----------



## Calvaire

I once got Rogue from X-men But uhm I don't think so at all.
and I used to get kelly osbourne when I had black hair...
I don;'t really think I look like anyone..any opionons?


----------



## Darkestblue

thirtiesgirl said:


> Moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ina:


holy crap sisters:crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

.....eerrrrrr in other words no...sadly :frustrating::frustrating::frustrating::frustrating::frustrating:


----------



## Nomenclature

No... but my new history teacher looks like Richard the Lionheart from last year's textbook.


----------



## Immemorial

I actually look a bit like Kevin the Serial Killer from Sin City...anyone know what type he is anyway?


----------



## Steve MD

INFPwn said:


> People at school used to call me "Harry Potter". I got so fed up with it after a while that I wrote a Harry Potter parody with myself, my classmates and unflattering portrayals of my teachers in the main roles and posted it on my website. -_-" I find the comparison pretty lame tho. Male, glasses and dark, slightly long, messy hair = Harry Potter? Wut?
> 
> My cousin once said I looked slightly like John Travolta in Pulp Fiction. :crazy: Strangest comparison eva.


People also call me Harry Potter in school....though I bear no resemblance to him.........


----------



## bubbly00

Nobody. What do you guys think? here are pics of me that i posted in the member pics thread.


----------



## Calvaire

bubbly00 said:


> Nobody. What do you guys think? here are pics of me that i posted in the member pics thread.


 
KYLA PRATT
you remind me of her especially your really big nice smile : )









adorable.


----------



## thehigher

xD


----------



## bubbly00

Calvaire said:


> KYLA PRATT
> you remind me of her especially your really big nice smile : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adorable.


oh thnx!! she's purrrty.


----------



## JesusSuperStars

Some people say I look like this guy:










I tell them that he looks like me.


----------



## mikeus

Based on who I think I look like (and let's be honest, I'm slightly biased), here's the closest match:
*
Cameron Bright*











(I'm in the middle and on the top right, Cameron's in the other two.)

Cameron's appeared in _Thank You for Smoking_, _X-Men, _and _Stargate_, along with some others.

What do you all think? Close?


----------



## Coccinellidae

mikeus said:


> Based on who I think I look like (and let's be honest, I'm slightly biased), here's the closest match:
> *
> Cameron Bright*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm in the middle and on the top right, Cameron's in the other two.)
> 
> Cameron's appeared in _Thank You for Smoking_, _X-Men, _and _Stargate_, along with some others.
> 
> What do you all think? Close?


Yeah - it's pretty closeclose :shocked::laughing:


----------



## Immemorial

According to MyHeritage. I look like - Jesse McCartney, Yngwie J. Malmsteen, Sharon Stone and Matt Bellamy to name a few... :mellow:

I don't think that I really resemble any of them.:mellow:


----------



## jack in the box

apparently i look like that chick from iCarly.









don't see it. at all.


----------



## Mantis

I have been told I look like Catherine Zeta Jones or Sophia Loren - though, I hardly see it.

Anyway, here are some photos of them that vaguely remind me of some photos of me(I'll post them in pairs): 

let me know if you think they're similar, cause I really can't be objective.


----------



## Mantis

here are some more pics


----------



## Mantis

aaaand some final 2 pics lol.


----------



## Eyes Open

I'm just waiting for a Kimberly Caldwell look-alike contest because I will win. Seriously, we're like twins, it's kinda freaky.


----------



## BryterLayter

i've been told that i'm a billie joe armstrong minnie me, he's sexy so i won't complain :crazy:.....:shocked:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I did my heritage and got this chick at 96% lol!










Valeria Mezza, or Mazza. I'm too lazy to check.

She's a babe. 

Then, typically, I got William Mosely (I always get him!) at 76%.










Another 76% Sophie Marceau. Don't know who she is but here's a sexy pic of her 




















This asian chick Ueta Aya? at 75%.

Ashton Kutcher at 74% (I always get him and someone actually told me I looked like him before. I really don't see it)










I think they're picking up on the thick eyebrows and dimple chin .

isabella rossellini at 74%










This chick at 73%










Nina Persson at 72%










Femke Janssen at 72%










Mandy Moore at 71%










Look at that body.

That was a long ass list.


----------



## xezene

This is what Facebook told me, lol. Now I just can't ever get on a boat. :crying:


----------



## Hiki

I still think I resemble Claire danes when she was in "My so called life"


----------



## wonderfert

According to MyHeritage:


----------



## Darkestblue

MyHeritage says I look like that dude from The Mummy.


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

I dont know...you be the judges...


























pls excuse the terrible size


----------



## Megumikai

I've gotten told I look like a couple people. In middle school a lesbian said I looked liked Kate Beckingsale and that seems to have stuck, when I took senior photos last year the photographer said I looked like Jennifer Love Hewitt (? o-o) and someone else said I looked like Ellen Page.
You be the judge? dunno if I look like anyone else.
three pictures of me below:
























sorry if they're huge... >_<


----------



## OctoberSkye

^ Hilary Duff


----------



## moon

I've only been told I look like Botticelli's Madonna of the Magnificat. She's famous, right? Chyeah


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

so no similarities for me?


----------



## danicx

I mostly get Milla Jovovich comparisons (which I definitely see in some pics):



















me











And then this thing, but no one's ever said I look like any of these people. The pic is from long ago, highschool ..


----------



## pinkrasputin

I'm always told Bebe Neuworth:









And Natalie Furtado









But when I wear my hair naturally curly (rare), I'm often told I look like Juliana margulies:


----------



## dagnytaggart

jinamuro said:


> MyHeritage says I look like that dude from The Mummy.


HOLY SHIT. That looks like my father. :crazy:


----------



## Black Rabbit

People always tell me I look like John Mayer. I think it's mostly our hair and some facial expressions.


----------



## TMcGraw

*Steve-O*


























Though I've matured sooo much since then...


----------



## Darkestblue

Troisi said:


> People always tell me I look like John Mayer. I think it's mostly our hair and some facial expressions.


you remind me of a young javier bardem


----------



## Turelie

I've been told Nicole Kidman; I'm guessing it's because of the strong eyes and the nose


----------



## Oleas

My heritage said I look like Rachelle Ann Go:










and Jennifer Lopez:











Haha they said I looked like J-Lo for all my pictures.. So weird. Hahaha.


----------



## Calvaire

*ANYONE?*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Black Rabbit

jinamuro said:


> you remind me of a young javier bardem


Hmm, that's interesting. I'm not really sure what/who I look like but I'm going to keep that in mind.

Here's an awkward pic they took of me at college. I'm the one on the left. So still Javier or more John? Or neither?


----------



## Darkestblue

Calvaire said:


> *ANYONE?*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us












it probably says you look asian because you look like you don't have double eyelids.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Troisi said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. I'm not really sure what/who I look like but I'm going to keep that in mind.
> 
> Here's an awkward pic they took of me at college. I'm the one on the left. So still Javier or more John? Or neither?


No, you look like Robby Benson in that pic ^^^^ Do you even know who that is, my son? He was the voice of the Beast in Disney's "Beauty and the Beast" and also the star of the 1978 groundbreaking motion picture "Ice Castles". :laughing:
Here. I wouldn't want you to miss out on one of my generations best films:






That's you saying "we forgot about the flowers" ^^^ :tongue: And as a bonus, I could sing that ending song for you at a moment's notice.


----------



## Darkestblue

Troisi said:


> Hmm, that's interesting. I'm not really sure what/who I look like but I'm going to keep that in mind.
> 
> Here's an awkward pic they took of me at college. I'm the one on the left. So still Javier or more John? Or neither?


i'm definitely thinking a young javier, without the big nose.


----------



## conformità

>


 is this the right pic,,,,,,


----------



## Calvaire

jinamuro said:


> it probably says you look asian because you look like you don't have double eyelids.



No it says I look like an asian because i'm half filipino hahah and yup I don't have double eyelids :X

I will say i've been told i look like kim deal especially when I had black hair:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Maria Urbel

I get a lot that I look like Alessandra Ambrosio occasionally.. I dont think I look like her very much.. but I guess its when the assumptions are based on pictures


----------



## Pachacutie

i've been told joss stone and also, this mia chick from some MTV show that i've never seen.


----------



## LeafStew

I guess I just look like me roud:


----------



## rubber soul

I've been told I look like Kristen Stewart...? I can kind of see the resemblance, especially when my hair was longer. But she never smiles in pictures!


----------



## Macrosapien

people say I look like Nigel Benn, one of Britain's great fighters of the early 90's.


----------



## Trainwreck

Lol, so I look more like the woman who played Jane in Tarzan than I do James Van Der Beek? Shwew, thats a load off. I always hated it when people compared me to that whiney varsity blues creek paddling pussy.

But seriously, how could they pick a woman for me when I got some serious stubble cookin' there on my face?? And look at this!!!


----------



## jroo46

gerard butler i get a lot. this pic of him i put as my facebook profile pic and it fooled my closest friends.


----------



## BryterLayter

i did the look a like thing online and here are some various results (the first picture is of me)


----------



## Efraim

They tell me I look like this guy. Peter from Narnia!


----------



## SyndiCat

Depending on the lighting, my clothes, 
and whether I'm shaved or not... these 
are the ones people have said I look like.
But I prefer to say I look like myself, 
if anything, these guys look like ME.

Jeff Buckley
James Dean
Ethan Hawke
Colin Pharrell

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7


----------



## viva

I always get jealous of people who resemble celebrities, because I have yet to discover anyone who remotely looks like me. I remember a few months ago when it was all the rage on facebook to change your profile picture to be your "celebrity doppleganger" and I was so mad I didn't have one. I've even asked my friends and they're like... umm... yeah, I got nothing. :sad:


----------



## SyndiCat

By the look of your avatar you resemble someone I know in person, not a celebrity though, but still. She usually have her hair flat though, and often cut short, but your facial attributes are remarkably similar.


----------



## Razvan

vivacissimamente said:


> I always get jealous of people who resemble celebrities, because I have yet to discover anyone who remotely looks like me. I remember a few months ago when it was all the rage on facebook to change your profile picture to be your "celebrity doppleganger" and I was so mad I didn't have one. I've even asked my friends and they're like... umm... yeah, I got nothing. :sad:


I could have sworn you look like somebody I saw in a series, like maybe Smallville or Joan of Arcadia or I don't remember which one was...but seriously, you do. :happy:


----------



## Precious Stone

Apparently I look like Rachel Leigh Cook or Elisha Cuthbert according to MyHeritage.com :crazy:


----------



## rainingthroughmyhead

myheritage decided that i look seventy-one percent like vin diesel...


----------



## sonicdrink

my cousin said I look like Anna Kornikova. I didn't even know who that was, and now that I do, it's rather creepy actually










Anna Kornikova










And that's me.

that myheritage thing has never gotten near as close as my cousin did btw


----------



## Fred

APPLES said:


> Amy Smart


Beautiful. And I do see the resemblance. :tongue:


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Don't know who I look like either .

Just used MyHeritage and was told that I share 86% similarity with Ueto Aya, a Japanese Actress. I don't see any similarity at all. 


Ueto Aya:










Me:


----------



## Rogue Eagle

I've been told heath ledger a couple of times though I really don't see it.

I hope they mean pre death.


----------



## Jazibelle

MikeAngell said:


> Depending on the lighting, my clothes,
> and whether I'm shaved or not... these
> are the ones people have said I look like.
> But I prefer to say I look like myself,
> if anything, these guys look like ME.
> 
> Jeff Buckley
> James Dean
> Ethan Hawke
> Colin Pharrell
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2
> Pic 3
> Pic 4
> Pic 5
> Pic 6
> Pic 7


Ethan Hawke definitely!


----------



## pinkrasputin

I've been told on more than one occasion that I look like Gene Simmons.



















Lol. Scary!


----------



## DistantNebula

I've never been told I look like anyone famous. Just asked a friend and he confirmed it. Although, if I'm a koala, John Howard always struck me as looking a bit like a koala.


----------



## PurpleTree

I’m told I look like certain celebrities all the time, but rarely the same celebrity. :/
MyHeritage insists I look 67% like Morgan Freeman.

Me=


darkewe said:


>


Celebrities I’ve been told I look like...

Olivia Wilde (I actually have been told her more than once...)









Nicole Fox (this girl actually does really look like she could be my sister)









Liv Tyler









...but, I think I look like Saoirse Ronan with a darker complexion.









...or if you splice together the DNA of Liv Tyler, Nicole Fox, and Olivia Wilde.


----------



## dejavu

@darkewe You are very pretty!


----------



## PurpleTree

dejavu said:


> @darkewe You are very pretty!


:blushed:
Thank you.
Even though I’m awkward with both, I think I like basic compliments more than celebrity comparisons. roud:


----------



## Ormazd

@darkewe

You have a very large set of

books, could I rifle through them sometime to see if there's anything interesting?! ^.^

And I am forced to agree with dejavu, quite pretty indeed.



I do believe I have not seriously been compared to a celebrity.

I have however, been jokingly compared to:

Fidel Castro, Harry Potter, and Frodo. The latter of which is my name at work. :/ (even the sign out sheet at one point had the name Frodo rather than my real name.)


----------



## PurpleTree

Ormazd said:


> @darkewe
> 
> You have a very large set of
> 
> books, could I rifle through them sometime to see if there's anything interesting?! ^.^
> 
> And I am forced to agree with dejavu, quite pretty indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe I have not seriously been compared to a celebrity.
> 
> I have however, been jokingly compared to:
> 
> Fidel Castro, Harry Potter, and Frodo. The latter of which is my name at work. :/ (even the sign out sheet at one point had the name Frodo rather than my real name.)


I’ll give you several in exchange for a decent book shelf. :crazy:
...and thank you! :blushed:

Something tells me you have gorgeous eyes. I don’t really get the Castro reference, though....


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

@darkewe Omg, you're so pretty! xD


----------



## Ormazd

darkewe said:


> I&#8217ll give you several in exchange for a decent book shelf. :crazy:
> ...and thank you! :blushed:
> 
> Something tells me you have gorgeous eyes. I don&#8217t really get the Castro reference, though....



I don't even have a bookshelf! All my books are in stacks on the ground or on tables! 


Hum, I do think my eyes are quite lovely, and I have been told so by others. Maybe I'll post them in the appropriate thread so that all may bask in the glory and beauty of my eyes. 

I look like castro when I let the beard grow out a bit and wear that kind of hat that he always wears. *shrugs*


----------



## Macrosapien

*Jake and me????*

lol I know I posted in this thread my "mycelebritylookalike" results and I got jake Gyllenhaal somehow.... but I am a darker skinned black guy. Usually I only got like 75-78 percent. But this time I got a whooping 80% match which is ridiculous. lol. 










This inspired someone to put do a photoshop of me: 









:laughing:

enjoy! :laughing:


----------



## Coccinellidae

It keeps saying that I look like Amanda Peet & Fiona Apple but honestly... I can't see the similarity. Overall, I think I look like myself.:tongue:


----------



## Steve MD

^^
Srsly?? I look like him!??


----------



## imaginelovecreate

When made up I've been told I look like Eva Longoria, and when I tried myHritage I got a flattering image of Amisha Patel. I was flattered until I googled her - why not Aishwarya Raaaiiiiiiii  *sniffle*

Eva:










Amisha:










Ash:










Doing this again.

*few mins later*

Now I got Lisa Ling.... Yes, we have the same face-shape. I think.











OK let's try again.


------

DAMMIT! I keep getting Amisha Patel! 


OK now I'm going to use a professional photo, not my silly webcam ones.... Let's see.

------


Uhm... Lucille Ball. 











Last time....

------

*OH, OOPS.* Didn't realise you're meant to click the arrows to see other matches. I wondered why I only had one lookalike each time! 

Here ya go - overly made-up pic ftw! lol:


----------



## Macrosapien

are you a model?


----------



## imaginelovecreate

LookingGlass said:


> are you a model?



Meh I had the grand illusion I was when I started doing photos for promo pics (I sing), then I became a photographer and realised I find myself quite the horrible model 


EDIT: That pic is overrr made-up! lol. Most of my friends say it doesnt look like me (I had one "friend" tell me I look better in my pictures than in RL, ouch!). I just couldnt be bothered to look for my old pics as they're on an external hard-drive so I picked the first one I found. Lemme do this again with a "real" pic lol.


----------



## Macrosapien

Ah I see. Well the pictures look so professional, I just imagined it was so. You could be, though.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

imagined said:


> Lemme do this again with a "real" pic lol.












Funny, even though I picked a silly face pic, I STILL got bloody Amisha Patel! I guess I really do have Indian features (my Mum's Indian with traces of Portuguese).










Smiley face 

-- Awwww no matches for my smiley face 









Last one (I think this one might be most accurate. Otherwise - I give up!)


----------



## imaginelovecreate

LookingGlass said:


> Ah I see. Well the pictures look so professional, I just imagined it was so. You could be, though.


Thank you! I really am not as good as most of the models I've shot though; there's a lot more to it than standing and posing. But thanks


----------



## The13thGuest

My grandma and her sisters say I look like Joan Bennett. I have no idea who she is but when I Googled her I must say there is a slight resemblance in the ace shape and eyes. My nose is different and my lips are a lot fuller.


----------



## Beatrice

This isn't a specific person, but people say i look like a leprechaun. I have freckles and curly red-blonde hair... yeah. (i can't get the underline thing off!)
http://www.buddytv.com/articles/supernatural/profile/jared-padalecki.aspx


----------



## Olena

MyHeritage says I look like..Audrey Hepburn 90%?
Uma Thurman...My bf pointed that out to me the other day and I lol'd.
The rest seem to be Asian actresses I've never heard of...

EDIT: I did it again. Now I've gotten Audrey again, Ayumi Hamasaki and Kana(I'm actually a fan)


----------



## Darien Kirst

I've been told I look like Shakira, but I think the hair is most of the resemblence aha...


----------



## Cool Breeze

No relation


----------



## OscarHollywood

Olena said:


> *MyHeritage says I look like..Audrey Hepburn 90%?*
> Uma Thurman...My bf pointed that out to me the other day and I lol'd.
> The rest seem to be Asian actresses I've never heard of...
> 
> EDIT: I did it again. Now I've gotten Audrey again, Ayumi Hamasaki and Kana(I'm actually a fan)


Pics or lying


----------



## Olena

OscarHollywood said:


> Pics or lying


Uh? Why would I lie about an application that clearly isn't even accurate lol


----------



## Beta Male

I just posted this last night in the INTP photos thread, but here you go.

The photo of Michael Cera is already next to it, for easy comparison.


----------



## Saboteur

I wish I looked like this:








My actual results are below, though, using a two-year-old picture, because uglies don't take front-facing pictures. We have to work our angles.


----------



## Jorji

When I was younger, they used to say I looked like Vanna White. I've also been told I look like LeAnn Rimes and Faith Hill. (I can - sort of - see the Vanna and LeAnn....but not Faith Hill). Don't have any pics to prove it  Actually, LeAnne looks like me, lol, because I was born first


----------



## Alediran

I have been told by many people that I look like Jack Black.


----------



## Elwin

Those MyHeritage things are funny because the person rarely looks like the celebrities given.

People tell me I resemble Elijah Wood all the time and sometimes Gerard Butler and Hayden Christiansen.


----------



## BryterLayter

i've been told i look like jackson rathbone (the guy who plays jasper hale in twilight)
IMO he's prettier


----------



## Worriedfunction

Elwin said:


> Those MyHeritage things are funny because the person rarely looks like the celebrities given.
> 
> People tell me I resemble Elijah Wood all the time and sometimes Gerard Butler and Hayden Christiansen.


AHA AHAHA I just tried that My Heritage test and it told me I looked like Tony Danza, Tony Danza my arse!!!

Then I tried it again with a different photo and it came up with.....Maggie Cheung, not only completely unlike me in appearance but also there is the small detail of the fact that....SHE IS A WOMAN!!!.

It seems to go on expression not the actual face shape I think. Unfortunately my picture is my avatar, I dont think I look like anyone famous, not that im really complaining, id hate to be famous.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

According to Heritage, if I were Hispanic I'd look like John Seda. I can go with that.


----------



## xGravity

I look like a whole bunch of Japanese girls... and Jericho Rosales. I have no words on MyHeritage and it's accuracy.


----------



## SaiKick

SassyPJs24 said:


> I have gotten a few, but most people say I don't look like anyone.
> 
> Some girl when I first started college swore I looked like Alicia Keys ??? (Wrong race.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ex said I looked like the girl from Pretty Little Liars.
> 
> Most recently (and most unfortunate):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol Palin (sigh :-/)


wrong race, right level of attractiveness

I get Bruce Lee all the time


----------



## Fizz

REEPER said:


> What is this I don’t even


OMIGOD. You totally look like Drew Barrymore! When I first saw you, I was like, "Woah, is THAT Drew Barrymore?!"


----------



## SaiKick

Fizz said:


> OMIGOD. You totally look like Drew Barrymore! When I first saw you, I was like, "Woah, is THAT Drew Barrymore?!"


you know
it really took your sarcasm for me to realize how much unlike Drew Barrymore that a man with a sharp chin and facial hair does not look like the chubby faced non facial-hair-having actress. his nose is much more defined too, at least from this angle it looks like Drew's is more flat and undefined


----------



## Fizz

SaiKick said:


> you know
> it really took your sarcasm for me to realize how much unlike Drew Barrymore that a man with a sharp chin and facial hair does not look like the chubby faced non facial-hair-having actress. his nose is much more defined too, at least from this angle it looks like Drew's is more flat and undefined


I think the "facial recognition system" saw the dark brown eyes and ran with that. When I used this a couple years ago when I had thicker framed glasses, I would get results of people with thick frame glasses. One of them was a bald man...


----------



## Richard

Fizz said:


> OMIGOD. You totally look like Drew Barrymore! When I first saw you, I was like, "Woah, is THAT Drew Barrymore?!"


I know, when I get up in the morning I look in the mirror and think "oh shit, Drew Barrymore has broken into the house again", later on when I look again(so vain) I see Paz Vega and think to myself "Shit Paz Vega is here too? Might as well make the most of this" and then later on in passing I look again only to see Nikki Sixx which completely kills everything because I'm not having a foursome with Nikki Sixx.
Mornings can be difficult to get through sometimes.


----------



## Fizz

REEPER said:


> I know, when I get up in the morning I look in the mirror and think "oh shit, Drew Barrymore has broken into the house again", later on when I look again(so vain) I see Paz Vega and think to myself "Shit Paz Vega is here too? Might as well make the most of this" and then later on in passing I look again only to see Nikki Sixx which completely kills everything because I'm not having a foursome with Nikki Sixx.
> Mornings can be difficult to get through sometimes.


I bet you look like Nikki Sixx after a hangover or a rough day, so it's easily understood why he comes along later. He too would ruin my entire fantasy even if it all turned out to be me.


----------



## fotomoose

My Gran always used to say I looked like Jeremy Irons but I could never really see it.









Richard Hammond is my nemesis though, I've even had people in bars take my picture as they thought I was him. Especially when I happened to wear a leather jacket at the time that he was kind of famous for wearing one.


----------



## Loki Grim

Went to my heritage and Johnny Depp was the first one on the list, Lol. I've been told a look like Edward Norton buy some friends but can't see it, What do you people think?


----------



## Richard

Fizz said:


> I bet you look like Nikki Sixx after a hangover or a rough day, so it's easily understood why he comes along later. He too would ruin my entire fantasy even if it all turned out to be me.











I tried again with facial hair in an attempt to avoid women in my results, which worked, but it seems I am forever destined to be likened to Nikki Sixx, not sure what I have done to warrant this.


----------



## Fizz

REEPER said:


> I tried again with facial hair in an attempt to avoid women in my results, which worked, but it seems I am forever destined to be likened to Nikki Sixx, not sure what I have done to warrant this.


Admittedly, the facial hair seems to work. It might just be me though, I think it looks good. Ask other females for their opinion before trusting me though.


----------



## Richard

Fizz said:


> Admittedly, the facial hair seems to work. It might just be me though, I think it looks good. Ask other females for their opinion before trusting me though.


Thanks, I was trying to see if your hypothesis about it placing great emphasis on the eyes was valid, this proves that it verifies other features to at least some degree, no women in the line up at least but I really need to get rid of nikki xD


----------



## ModelandActress

I look like no one, but I'm glad! I model so why would I want to look like someone else?


----------



## 3053

I get that chick from Harry Potter a lot. Someone actually asked me if I was her the other day... I see some sort of resemblance but not enough to be actually mistaken _for_ her..


----------



## Bast

I get Anne Hathaway a LOT.


----------



## Ubuntu

I have a striking resemblance to Mr. T.


----------



## Macrosapien

REEPER said:


> I tried again with facial hair in an attempt to avoid women in my results, which worked, but it seems I am forever destined to be likened to Nikki Sixx, not sure what I have done to warrant this.



You do resemble Nikki Sixx a somewhat... just somewhat.


----------



## Richard

LookingGlass said:


> You do resemble Nikki Sixx a somewhat... just somewhat.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ValleyWalker

RobertPattinson_edward_twilight.jpg

Robert Pattinson! 

In high school, during the Twilight craze, I got told by several girls I looked like him.
I didn't take it as a compliment at first, until I later found out that people found him attractive 
Once I started liking being compared to him though, I was compared to him no more!


----------



## overand

been told i look like this guy.









i don't see it.


----------



## Enkidu

MyHeritage compared my face shape and proportions to these celebrities:















Raoul Bova (62%) & Peter O'Toole (58%)

Family and friends (and occasional strangers) said I look like John Lennon:


----------



## jeffbobs

I have posted this before, But people agree i look like him. Girlfriend pointed it out a few weeks ago. This is me and chopin


----------



## Scruffy

I've basically accepted that we have the same face.


----------



## Alexxandra

Me.







Cher.

...Sadly, I get this a lot. From older people, though.

 

Maybe when she was younger but I don't think I look like her at her old age...
At least I hope not.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

I've been told Carrie Underwood at least a dozen times by strangers...which is a wonderful compliment that I'll gladly take...I just find it really hard to believe!










And I've been told Lisa Marie Presley twice by strangers...


----------



## voicetrocity

*Norah Jones*

I've had at least one awkward moment in my life where, standing next to a poster of her album cover in a bookstore, someone made a bit of a scene of how we could be sisters.


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Alexxandra said:


> View attachment 39254
> 
> Me.
> View attachment 39255
> 
> Cher.
> 
> ...Sadly, I get this a lot. From older people, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when she was younger but I don't think I look like her at her old age...
> At least I hope not.


It's probably the long dark hair the shape of your face...you're prettier.


----------



## Laney

I've been told I like Jennifer Beals. I can definitely see the resemblance.


----------



## Rafiki

I got Paz Vega 71%, 
and Sidney Crosby, John Mayer, Fiona Apple, Fernando Alonso look-alikes

couldn't figure out how to get the whole collage in here though


----------



## Anthoric

Someone told me I look like David Arquette. I never though to look into it until yesterday (got told this YEARS ago), and yeah, I guess I kind of do.

Also no pics.


----------



## Incognita

The beautiful Eddie Vedder. Aww yes.


----------



## FreeSpirit

I get Angelina Jolie constantly.


----------



## MrShatter

Bast said:


> Just recently, like four different people have told me out of the blue that I remind them of Zooey Deschanel, so there's that I guess : | ;;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up some pictures, and from this one... yeah, I agree, although we have different colored eyes.


<3 I will marry you.


----------



## daywithoutrain

I've gotten Michelle Williams a few times. #bestcomlimentever


----------



## too INTP to pick one name

Alright, uh... I've gotten the Olson Twins. And I am a male.























I guess that's kind of a compliment?


----------



## knittigan

I've gotten Lauren Ambrose (or, That Redheaded Chick From Six Feet Under) a few different times. I don't really see the similarity beyond our colouring and a penchant for having very expressive/awkward facial expressions.


----------



## error

Yes I most certainly do... er, wait, did you say famous? I heard homeless... never mind.


----------



## nathdep

Well, for the most part, most of the famous people I like are now dead so...


----------



## Incognita

Stufreddy said:


> I get Kurt Cobain a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With shorter hair I get Justin Beiber to my dismay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't see it.



More Kurt than Bieber. Biebers nose though..  

*shudders at them both being in the same thread*

You're quite cute though.


----------



## Incognita

AvaAdore said:


> i've been told i look like jackson rathbone (the guy who plays jasper hale in twilight)
> IMO he's prettier


Uncanny. Woah.


----------



## Incognita

LookingGlass said:


> lol I know I posted in this thread my "mycelebritylookalike" results and I got jake Gyllenhaal somehow.... but I am a darker skinned black guy. Usually I only got like 75-78 percent. But this time I got a whooping 80% match which is ridiculous. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This inspired someone to put do a photoshop of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> enjoy! :laughing:


Hahaha excellent.


----------



## scott

There's 3 people I usually get: Dappy from N-Dubz, The Situation and Jay from Geordie Shore


----------



## Issmene

I've been told I look like/give up the same vibe as Regina Spektor. But I don't think I really look like her, although red lipstick helps a lot


----------



## Rhogh

I've been told i look like jesus!









I'm the guy in the middle btw, and this pic is 3,5 years old


----------



## Dan E

These are the ones I hear:

1.Lady Gaga








2.Lady Gaga








3. Marilyn Monroe








4. Oh, and Lady Gaga









To be frank, it's only because I'm an obvious brunette-born sporting unnaturally blonde hair.


----------



## Elfhunter57

I've been told i look like "the flying tomato". Probably because i have long red hair.


----------



## Jennine

I've been told that I resemble Bonnie Hunt which is nice. I adore her.


----------



## lunagattina

I've been said I look like 3-4 celebrities, so maybe I don't look like any of them. I'm not sure, I have a very light form of prosopagnosia, for me many celebrities look all the same. 

Anyway I've tried to make some collage.

I've been said:

Zoey Dechanel
And
Demi Moore









Leighton Meester (gossip girl)
And
Rory Gilmore (from gilmore girls) 









And, this is not a celebrity, but just few days ago one of my clients (I'm a wedding planner) was sure that I was the bride on the advertising of the app of a website for weddings . She asked me why I was on that app and could not believe she wasn't me. 
This pic


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

I got angelina jolie mostly especially when I had dark hair. I once or twice got candice swanepoel. Also got paula seling once.


----------



## Fern

Felicia Day:











Tina Fey










Hayley Atwell:


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Jonathan Frakes

















We share the same problem: we look juvenile without a good beard.


----------



## Mange

I've been told I look like julia styles. I do, like a shot-out julia styles, sort of

View attachment 314865


I've also gotten Mandy Moore and Jennifer Lawrence. 

I Fucking_ wish _I looked like Mandy Moore, haha.

View attachment 314873


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Somewhat like Scully, but not like Gillian Anderson.


----------



## The Antique Beast

People mostly tell me that I look like Alicia Keys, but I personally don't see it.

Alicia:









Me:


----------



## Tzara

If you take zachary Quinto's top half and ben barnes' bottom half of the face, It automatically becomes a retarded version of me.


----------



## Necrilia

Leelee Sobieski and I have very similar facial characteristics.












Been also told I sometimes look like Kirsten Stewart


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Some people say that I look like one extra in that one scene with that guy in that movie...you know that movie don't you? 
Okay I don't look like any celebrity.. @Tzara I want a picture that loads...


----------



## Tzara

AddictiveMuse said:


> Some people say that I look like one extra in that one scene with that guy in that movie...you know that movie don't you?
> Okay I don't look like any celebrity.. @Tzara I want a picture that loads...


it does load though :sad:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tzara said:


> it does load though :sad:


But Tzara it's not loading for me :sad: I wanna see...


----------



## Tzara

AddictiveMuse said:


> But Tzara it's not loading for me :sad: I wanna see...












This one?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tzara said:


> This one?


lol yes, I know I'm too hopeful..I wanted to see this mix of zachary quinto that creates you... :/


----------



## Tzara

AddictiveMuse said:


> lol yes, I know I'm too hopeful..I wanted to see this mix of zachary quinto that creates you... :/


Lol this one broke too  I'll just PM you.


----------



## Sygma

Fern said:


> Felicia Day:


Damn


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Well, this does seem kind of interesting. If you see any resemblance, do tell.


----------



## chanteuse

Jun Ji-hyun, also known as Gianna Jun, a South Korean actress.

Her 2013 TV series called "My Love From Another Star" was the reason. It was a very popular show that many of my friends and social friends had seen it. All of a sudden they texted, emailed, or told me in person that my face and personality remind them of Cheon Song-Yi, the role Ms Jun played. 

I watched the show and loved it. I do somehow resemble her face and some of her character's traits but not completely. Regardless, it's an honor because she's a natural beauty and a terrific actress.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Jodie Foster....it's the steely gaze square jaw thing.  Otherwise we are nothing alike. 

.


----------



## Mee2

Apparently I'm a mix of Beck, David Spade and Neil Patrick Harris lol.


----------



## MaggieMay

I always get told I look like Vanessa Marano. 








Although, (bunny trail) funny (almost mortifying) story, I was bar-tending and this drunk girl came up to me and told me I looked like one of the Kardashians and I just looked at her like "Who?" and looked them up on the internet and started laughing. Must of been some drink I made them!  

Also, a friend's mother told me I look like the real life version of Vanessa from "Phineas & Ferb". -______-


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm not saying I believe in otakukin, but very few people can say their facial features are this similar to those of their favorite anime character.


----------



## sometimes

I've been told I look like a few people.

Audrey Hepburn - I wish I looked like her. I do a little bit but I think it's mainly just my style/vibe and the way I carry myself or whatever.
View attachment 379882


Elizabeth Taylor - I think we have similar face shapes. I see a resemblance sometimes. I think our features are kinda similar. I don't have blue eyes like her though.
View attachment 379890


Nigella Lawson - I'm told I look and act like her. That we have similar mannerisms or something. I don't know. But she usually looks good for her age so I wouldn't mind looking like that when I'm older.
View attachment 379898


Berenice Marlohe from the Skyfall movie
View attachment 379914



Sarah Silverman - I think we have similar eyes and hair but I don't see much else. 
View attachment 379906


The Ronnettes - The way I style myself (similar hair,as mine is dark with fringe/bangs and makeup) and maybe similar facial features. If they made a film about them then I could definitely be in it.

Olivia Munn


----------



## 124567

According to pictriev.com, these, haha xD








Was fun tried another picture








Mixed feelings :laughing:


----------



## Loki Grim

I've heard many random names, which is why I wanted to post here. Any of you think that I look like someone that is famous.


----------



## Wild

I've gotten a few, but no one ever seems to nail it:

Hayden Panettiere
Jennifer Lawrence
Taylor Swift
Leelee Sobieski
Jennette McCurdy 

I like to think I look like J-Law, but I think that's just a liiiiittle optimistic, LMAO. In reality, I think it's more like Leelee's nose, J-Law's face shape, Hayden's eyes, Jennette's... eyelashes? And Taylor's old hair maybe (except mine looks shittier than hers and I wear it up at least half the time)


----------



## ai.tran.75

Loki Grim said:


> I've heard many random names, which is why I wanted to post here. Any of you think that I look like someone that is famous.
> 
> View attachment 409754


You remind me of a young Paul Bettany 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=84w1GC_isYw


Haha love that you posted your pic instead of listing names 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O_o

I don't think I look identical to anyone, but kind of close might be

On good days :


* *















On bad days : I really hate being told I look like her, no matter what the picture. But I did dress up as her on "senior dress up day" a few years back and still have the wig chilling in my closet. 

* *


----------



## SevSevens

Mine..


* *
















* *


----------



## Rafiki

@SevSevens
are you the second guy

____________________


The two people I get most are Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) and Edward Cullen (Robert Pattinson)

the next two would be Jake Gyllenhaal and Andrew Garfield

Online face-match applications throw Jason Biggs into the mix.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'm not saying I believe in otakukin, but very few people can say their facial features are this similar to those of their favorite anime character.


----------



## Loki Grim

@*ai.tran.75*


> Haha love that you posted your pic instead of listing names


 It's because I've heard of everything from.. A male Ellen Degeneres, Edward Norton to Harrison Ford and Trent Reznor lol. I don't think I look like any of those three but the verity of people that I've been told that I look like is pretty broad ha. Maybe a little Trent Reznor if I had darker hair, it's the eyes I think are the part that seem familiar to me.. Here are some more at different angles and with different expressions. 






















This one was so post to be funny, I know I'm doing it wrong lol. I can see some Paul Bettany in this one, the way my hair is or something.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> @SevSevens
> are you the second guy
> 
> ____________________
> 
> 
> The two people I get most are Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) and Edward Cullen (Robert Pattinson)
> 
> the next two would be Jake Gyllenhaal and Andrew Garfield
> 
> Online face-match applications throw Jason Biggs into the mix.


yeah..hahaha are you judging me?


----------



## ai.tran.75

SevSevens said:


> Mine..
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


kinda remind me of him
http://img.poptower.com/pic-67668/nicholas-brendon.jpg?d=1024


----------



## ai.tran.75

Loki Grim said:


> @*ai.tran.75*
> 
> 
> It's because I've heard of everything from.. A male Ellen Degeneres, Edward Norton to Harrison Ford and Trent Reznor lol. I don't think I look like any of those three but the verity of people that I've been told that I look like is pretty broad ha. Maybe a little Trent Reznor if I had darker hair, it's the eyes I think are the part that seem familiar to me.. Here are some more at different angles and with different expressions.
> 
> View attachment 410250
> 
> View attachment 410258
> 
> View attachment 410266
> 
> This one was so post to be funny, I know I'm doing it wrong lol. I can see some Paul Bettany in this one, the way my hair is or something.
> View attachment 410274
> 
> View attachment 410282


The last pic in red does strike a resemblance to Ed Norton ...

Yeah hair and something about your facial structure that reminds me of Paul Bettany


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SevSevens

ai.tran.75 said:


> kinda remind me of him
> http://img.poptower.com/pic-67668/nicholas-brendon.jpg?d=1024


What a confidence booster! 

yours...



* *















* *


----------



## ai.tran.75

SevSevens said:


> What a confidence booster!
> 
> yours...
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


Hahaha Zooey is absolute girl crush you totally made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausserirdische

Someone told me I look like Jonny Greenwood from Radiohead. I'm not going to post a pic of myself, so here's Jonny:











Our hair does look like quite a lot. Our faces... Not so much. Not at all.


----------



## yet another intj

Loki Grim said:


> Any of you think that I look like someone that is famous.
> 
> View attachment 409754


The perfect mixture of Tom Hardy and Tim Roth


----------



## karmachameleon

Kerik_S said:


> Me! Me! Tell me who I look like! Multiple angles!


Your eyes are kind of like that guy who plays christian grey haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Kerik_S said:


> Me! Me! Tell me who I look like! Multiple angles!


You look like Guy Berryman from Coldplay....









Please tell me you're into chicks....


----------



## SevSevens

karmachameleon said:


> loool that was my childhood crush


That's so cutsy wootsy.


----------



## Super Luigi

*People have told me Paul McCartney and Christian Bale, but nobody else so far.
What do you think?

Me








Paul McCartney








Christian Bale







*


----------



## Kerik_S

karmachameleon said:


> Your eyes are kind of like that guy who plays christian grey haha


My eyes look like they obliterate the line between consent and abuse...?

:blushed:

I did look up that actor and yeah it was kinda scary that he has a third of my face with the top part slightly broader and bottom third Totes Mannish Jawline.

　


AddictiveMuse said:


> You look like Guy Berryman from Coldplay....
> 
> 
> Please tell me you're into chicks....


Holy crap. If you tilt his nose up slightly and decrease the slope of the top of his forward, we'd be like same peoplez in profile at least


----------



## Kerik_S

@AddictiveMuse

I don't play for your team, but I am very flattered


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Kerik_S said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> I don't play for your team, but I am very flattered


N'awww! It's all cool though. I can't complain as a bisexual woman. I have one of the largest dating pools.


----------



## Kerik_S




----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## Dasein

I've been told I look like Ed Robertson of Barenaked Ladies.

Old photo:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 478034


Can we see the lower half, plz?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

MeteorShadow said:


> Can we see the lower half, plz?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

People say I look like Snoop Doggy Dogg. It was my nickname at high school. And even after high school, some of the new friends I've made also think I look like him. Wtf.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I was told a few times I looked like a radio host in America . I can't even remember her name. Made me chuckle as I didn't think I looked anything like her. I guess this supports the saying we don't see ourselves the way other people see us. I don't think I"m near as attractive as her, maybe those are my own Insecurities.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

acidicwithpanic said:


>


laaaammeeeee, you are no Lambchop.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

MeteorShadow said:


> laaaammeeeee, you are no Lambchop.


No shit, those eyelashes are about as fake as me. :kitteh:


----------



## Kerik_S

Big Daddy Kane said:


> People say I look like Snoop Doggy Dogg. It was my nickname at high school. And even after high school, some of the new friends I've made also think I look like him. Wtf.


Are you iced?

Dost thou haveth a Roley on thine arm?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Kerik_S said:


> Are you iced?
> 
> Dost thou haveth a Roley on thine arm?


You have to look at the young Snoop.










From what I understood, our supposed "likeness", is apparently because both of us are tall and thin and have bony faces, with big noses.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Some of my family think I look a bit like Tom Hardy... (one of my siblings kept trying to make me do Bane's voice lol, which I can't do)


----------



## Super Luigi

He's a Superhero! said:


> Some of my family think I look a bit like Tom Hardy... (one of my siblings kept trying to make me do Bane's voice lol, which I can't do)


Not that hard for me. Try for something between Sean Connery and Darth Vader.


----------

